# Transfer Stocks in US Account to Canadian Account.



## rondonotional (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi All,

As part of an US-Based Company Employment Stock Purchase plan my purchased stocks were delivered to an american e-trade account. Having an e-trade account is rather useless for me right now so I'd like to move these from the e-trade account to a Canadian-based US account. 

Would anybody have any advice for this kind of move?

Thanks


----------



## davext (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't have any advice for you regarding moving your stocks however I believe some of the brokerages in the States have more access to analyst reports than Canadian ones so you probably want to keep your eTrade account open


----------



## rondonotional (Nov 9, 2010)

That's a good point - but that benefit could get outweighed by the unknowns of selling the stocks. Like, ignoring the currency fee situation, what would happen with the tax regarding Canadian and US Governments? Or, better yet, what happens if I want to inject it into a Canadian registered account?


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

i did this through edward jones. they just brought them from US share purchase program and opened a US dollar account in my Canadian portfolio. contact them, it was really easy!


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

my dad transfered his whole portfolio from merril lynch (i think) to td waterhouse

the whole thing was just an in-kind transfer

pretty straightforward


----------

